# Old Hi Fi System With Another Amplifier, How to connect...



## aftvor (Nov 23, 2009)

I have an old HI FI system (PHILIPS HIFI TURNTABLE Model 9500, the link below). One chanel doesn't work so the sound comes from only one speaker, both chanels can be heard with headphones though. So the problem is i assume in amp. 
I have a new NAD amplifier and speakers so i wonder how could i use that old hi fi system (i want to use turnetable and tuner) with the mentioned amplifier. The system doesn't have line out, only connector for headphones, so i don't know is it ok to connect "headphones to amplifier cinch" or should i bypess the the inner amplifier and make line-out? 
Well...how to make line-out? I couldn't find any schemes or something i could make use of it. 
The last thing i would like to know...is it possible to remove (for example) turntable from the system and use it separately as a hi fi component...adding some power supply of course...or something?

You can see the patient in the link below so if anyone knows something about this please do write. Every opinion will be usefull.
Thank you.

http://www.mudah.my/PHILIPS-HIFI-TURNTABLE-Model--FP-9500-4068756.htm


----------



## Jack Hackett (Nov 19, 2006)

Lets get this straight..... you have a quality amp and loudspeakers made by top notch manufacturer NAD and you want to use that crappy Philips piece of junk with it??? your mad. Some HiFi buffs would have you shot for suggesting such a thing
Go out and buy a decent turntable and tuner for use with you NAD equipment.
Dont know where in the world you are but if your in the UK pop in to *Richer Sounds*


----------



## aftvor (Nov 23, 2009)

Thank you for your reply but you didn't give an answer to anything. Yes, i know what NAD is and i really enjoy listening my CDs with good sound. What do you think those HI FI GODS would do to me if they know i want to connect that philips junk with Mission speakers? Oh no, what a blasphemy, i'm so heretical. Those people claim they can hear something only dogs can hear, so i don't really care what they think about my intentions, i'm only asking people to help me if they can.

But to calm your mind i will tell you the reason of doing that. I have only about 20 records left by my parents or friends. I kinda like the sound of them and sometimes i like to listen to them instead of the same single or album on cd. 
So i said one day: "Instead of spending 300 euros on a new turntable i don't even have, this peace of philips junk wich served me well will be more than enough for these 20 records, whatever is the price affecting my afterlife." (which is HI FI Hell in this case). I would like to have a good tuner and a good turntable though, that is nice to have you're right and i will buy them as soon as i get a freaking job. That's a promise! But until than...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Jack, please refrain from responding if all you're going to do is insult the person with the issue. This is a technical question, personal insults are not allowed here.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

I would guess that the headphone plug is 1/4"
The head phone output is preamplified,so you
should be able to get a headphone jack to RCA
converter/adapter and plug the unit into a tape or tape
monitor input.
Or CD2 if that is all you have.


----------



## Jack Hackett (Nov 19, 2006)

Here is my serious advice.
Dont waste time, effort cash on the Philips unit, not one second not one euro, nadda.
If you are on a budget at the moment, there are plenty of quality 2nd hand turntables and tuners to be had on the popular auction sites.

John Will
I wasnt insulting anyone, not my intention to do so, I was merely expressing an opinion.

Regards
Jack, a lover of good HiFi
The Philips thing.... I wouldnt waste a shot gun cartridge on it


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

aftvor said:


> I have an old HI FI system (PHILIPS HIFI TURNTABLE Model 9500, the link below). One chanel doesn't work so the sound comes from only one speaker, both chanels can be heard with headphones though. So the problem is i assume in amp.
> I have a new NAD amplifier and speakers so i wonder how could i use that old hi fi system (i want to use turnetable and tuner) with the mentioned amplifier. The system doesn't have line out, only connector for headphones, so i don't know is it ok to connect "headphones to amplifier cinch" or should i bypess the the inner amplifier and make line-out?
> Well...how to make line-out? I couldn't find any schemes or something i could make use of it.
> The last thing i would like to know...is it possible to remove (for example) turntable from the system and use it separately as a hi fi component...adding some power supply of course...or something?
> ...


Hello there!

In the picture of the Philips system, it looks like they are separate pieces, are they not? Or is it all one piece?

You state that sound only comes out of one speaker; yet sound comes out of both headphones. This is a really basic question, but it never hurts to ask. Did you switch speakers to make sure it is not the speaker that is bad? Is the speaker wire hooked in to the amplifier? Just wondering if the wire might have pulled loose somewhere. So... check and make sure it's not a speaker problem.

As far as using the components, it all depends on how they run into the main amplifier. Can you see if there are two wires running into the amplifier? You might have to take the back off of the old system to see.

You stated there was no line out on the "new" amplifier. I would think it would have to have inputs of some kind. Otherwise, it could not amplify anything. I could be confused by your statements, though.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

If the amplifier was bad on one channel would you still get stereo on the headphones?

I never was good at explaining this kind of stuff without hands on.

But I think you should have inputs on the NAD. Probably RCA jacks.

They make male stereo to twin RCA like this in 1/8"

http://www.music123.com/Planet-Wave...ferralID=28db3029-d8a3-11de-9b2c-000423bb4e79


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

> If the amplifier was bad on one channel would you still get stereo on the headphones?


Yes, old amps have a pre amp, and a power amp, the headphones tap into the pre amp. The power amp obviously has one channel that is inoperative.

Yes use the headphone jack, it will work fine if you find the adapters you need.

And yes, narcissistic opinions can be insulting.

.


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

I see the philips has a tape deck. If it is connected via RCA plugs then I would try to go from the tape out jacks to you NAD amp. the only thing is that tape out is not controlled by the volume control on the philips unit, it is a constant level out.
I would keep an eye out at tag sales, local dump, etc. I picked up a nice BIC 960 with a stanton head for free at the local dump.


----------



## aftvor (Nov 23, 2009)

Thank you all. I'm sorry if i confused you, of course that a new amp has inputs, even tape monitor. Mumbodog is right, philips system does have a pre-amp that works well. The main amp is the problem, the speakers are functional but they are in bad shape so i don't wanna use them anyway.

So if you think it is ok to connect it with 3.5mm-RCA cable presuming that the new amp wont suffer any kind of disaster due to the headphones pre-amp...i would go with that until i buy something good.http://forums.techguy.org/members/345591-mumbodog.html


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Yes,the headphone to stereo RCA setup should be fine.
The headphone output is usually the same output level
that matches the tape input.
Set the volume low just to be careful.
The amps limiter circuits would most likely control any
over voltage any way.


----------



## MYobfool (Oct 6, 2009)

And be aware that you will probably have to play with your headphone volume if you are using it for INPUT to another amp.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

leroys1000 said:


> Yes,the headphone to stereo RCA setup should be fine.
> The headphone output is usually the same output level
> that matches the tape input.
> Set the volume low just to be careful.
> ...


Does the two outputs operate with the same impedence, or is there a difference between the headphones output and the speaker output? I don't know the answer; I'm just asking...


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

The impedance match is close enough.
You just want to watch the signal amplitude.
So watch the volume on the headphone output.
If the sound is getting distorted,it is to high for the limiters
which causes audio clipping and puts a strain on the components.
Start with the volume low and bring it up slowly till you
have a workable signal level.


----------

